# 90° text



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not if it is part of the picture.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

It _*could *_be done, but it would take a lot of work. 

One way would be to use an OCR program to scan the image, capture the text and then spit it out as normal text.
.
.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Not if it is part of the picture.


************************************************
Thanks WoW, Separate pics.


And thanks too ZZZZZZ, but I'm retired and my retirement motto is: _*" just do whatever is fun and irresponsible " *_so I probably won't be going there.:biggrin2:


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Just enjoy it. Keeps the brain working.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

SS,

Just think of it as a crossword puzzle. 43 down; "You were in the ..."
.
.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

If it's not a picture, but rather poorly formatted html in emails and the like, then copy and paste into notepad. (ctrl+A to select all, then ctrl+c to copy on a windows machine.)

If it's a picture, then like zz said, it isn't easy. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you mean that the text is too small?

If so, hit ctrl then 0 one right after the other, while still holding down the ctrl. That's zero, not Oh.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe, just maybe...

The picture is taking up too much of the width of the available space and only allowing the text to print out as a single character line... 

The Email program I use (Thunderbird) has a capability to "View Source" from the Edit tab. Maybe the text will reveal itself if you were to select Edit > View Message Source or whatever your program uses to do the same thing.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Something's off if it does this a lot (duh!!). A format issue no doubt.

I would try this: not a fix, it's a workaround.

Look at any pictures, comprehend. Then right click on each one and hit 'cut' command. Use the command but on each but don't paste the pictures. The text may re-format horizontally to read normally.

When finished, you may get message that you placed a lot of content into the clipboard and asks you if you want to keep. Up to you.

Alternately, maybe try another browser (Opera, Firefox, Chrome etc) to open your email. ie. mail.aol.com but in a different browser. or mail.yahoo.com etc


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Not if it is part of the picture.


Rereading this, I think he meant the letters on the left of the photo. WoW answered.


----------

